# Did Customs take my package?



## CrownMeKing (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys I'm waiting on a package that's suppose to be coming from India and it's been in NYC for two days already. On the EMS status it says "Customs Retained Reason: Other" so does this mean they have intercepted my package or what's the deal? Anyone else get this before?


----------



## KushClouds420 (Mar 8, 2013)

What was in the package if you don't mind me asking? And yes if you ordered from Silk Road that means your package was intercepted.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 8, 2013)

Lots of strange delays in New York

Should be fine

Delayed but they usually make it thru


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 8, 2013)

The package contained a large amount of clonazepam, after doing some research I'm still getting mixed info on what that actually means. Some people state it will continue to be delivered while others say no shot.


----------



## KushClouds420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah bro I hope your package RIP. What is clonazepam? Never heard of it


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2013)

i've never heard of that update status for the usps, very odd imo, and i order tons of stuff from overseas, and like i said, never heard that one before..
2 days in customs is nothing though ime, i just don't like that update tbh.. g/l, and that's why i always pay a bit more and order stuff from within my own country when at all possible.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 8, 2013)

It might be, but two days is nothing for customs. If it's a personal use quantity the worst that will happen is you get a love letter.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 8, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> It might be, but two days is nothing for customs. If it's a personal use quantity the worst that will happen is you get a love letter.


What if it's a little more then personal use, think they'll actually pursue?


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 8, 2013)

That's hard to say, but I've heard of people getting love letters for a gram of clonazepam powder and 250 1mg pills.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> That's hard to say, but I've heard of people getting love letters for a gram of clonazepam powder and 250 1mg pills.


 i've gotten one love letter, but that was only a few beans..


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 8, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i've gotten one love letter, but that was only a few beans..


I've yet to get one. I've thought about trying for some Dutch MDMA. So much cheaper...


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 8, 2013)

Is it at all possible they can see how many times i've used the tracking number? Just thinking of any crazy suspicion of why it has been retained.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 8, 2013)

Ohhh. tracking actually says it's been retained? it doesn't just say inbound into customs??

I missed that. I would worry about that. If it doesn't get updated in a couple days, I would expect a letter.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes they can tell how many times the tracking has been axcessed. Have you ordered this before,same address and vendor?


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 8, 2013)

It first said inbound to customs now it said "Retained Reason: Other". I did not know they can see how many times you've tracked it that makes me uneasy. I've been waiting forever and tracked it a good 10+ times already. Have not ordered from this guy before but he has 100% reviews so far.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 8, 2013)

Well if you got a tracking number and everything, that is not the shippers fault. That's customs for you. Honestly it looks like they got you. The package might have been a dead giveaway for experienced customs workers. I've had a few taken myself. If you plan on getting anything again, don't use that same address. You won't get charged the first time (unless it was an enormous seizure... then maybe)... but I have definitely heard of people getting seriously fucked after a few packages have been taken.

I didn't know that they could tell whenever you've checked tracking either. I have always suspected it, though. just because you never know. I feel like checking tracking a lot is bad luck regardless. I usually check once to make sure it shipped.... then I won't check again unless it's been 2 weeks and I'm starting to wonder. But, I don't get anything in the mail overseas anymore because of the issues I was having starting sometime last year.

Who knows. You could still get it. that's not a 100% sign that you're fucked. If they did get you, the status won't be updated, and you'll just receive a letter.


----------



## growyurown (Mar 10, 2013)

I had 4000 valium 10s seized and all i got was a LL. Thats one helluva order and i thought i was in deep shit


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2013)

Really guys..even on riu you can see the last visitor to your page,last visit down to the second etc..yes the shipping firms that be have every move on their system on lock..I worked in a call center and the managers could tell if you hit the "a" key on the keyboard..hope it works out for ya,I'm in the same boat kinda..waiting on a friend to tell me if he got some hash I sent...worry worry worry...lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 10, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> What if it's a little more then personal use, think they'll actually pursue?


Guaranteed.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 10, 2013)

growyurown said:


> I had 4000 valium 10s seized and all i got was a LL. Thats one helluva order and i thought i was in deep shit


When was that?


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.pharmacyreviewer.com/forum/shipping-tracking-discussion/24780-customs-retained-reason-other-normal.html

Says here you should get your shit!


----------



## growyurown (Mar 10, 2013)

A year ago almost exactly


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 10, 2013)

Indeed it sucks man, I think a package of mine got snagged by the Postal too... and it was in country  150$ worth of hash down the drain


----------



## jjpivot (Mar 10, 2013)

I had over 500 blotters seized... If that's not a kick in the ribcage I don't know what is.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 10, 2013)

jjpivot said:


> I had over 500 blotters seized... If that's not a kick in the ribcage I don't know what is.


how did they find 5 sheets? I never got blotters seized. thank god.

the only thing I've lost is actual bud shipped domestically. go figure. of course it was 13 lbs one time, and 10 another. somehow I never even got a letter... never heard anything.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah how do they find 5 sheets? tipped off? seems pretty easy to ship that


----------



## jjpivot (Mar 10, 2013)

To be honest, I don't know myself. Never even got a letter, but the guy had a 100% rating so I'll go out on a limb and say it wasn't his fault and that it actually was shipped. At that point, only two things could have happened: He wrote the wrong address by some twist of fate, or it was intercepted. I fell the latter is more likely.


----------



## Figong (Mar 10, 2013)

CrownMeKing said:


> What if it's a little more then personal use, think they'll actually pursue?


How much is a little more, if you don't mind my asking? Part of whether or not they'll pursue it is due to the quantity. You happened to have schedule IV drugs shipped, and they are much less likely to crack down on 90 of a schedule IV then they are of 30 schedule II.. due to the potential for abuse/addiction in terms of pursuing it. That's not to say they won't send you the empty box (required by Federal law, after they dust it for prints), containing anything that they have not determined to be in 'violation'. So if someone packed the generic klonopin you ordered inside of a t-shirt to try to mask it.. you will be signing for the customs letter (if it's a legitimate one, and not one of the 'fake seizure' setups' that some really shady companies have been known to run.). Green tape on the box is what US customs uses, and they would remove anything in that box that was seized. There would be additional information with an 1-800 number direct contact if you wish to dispute what is shipped, and to see if they would re-consider it and process it/grant your request. Klonopin shipped through the mail has a 0% chance of being awarded with a dispute claim filed... so if they do seize it, it would be in your best interest (my personal thoughts) to not file and try to claim the item(s).

My .02


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 10, 2013)

got my stuff tooking as well, but they took my seeds, and smash the others! Also my envelop was open, with no markings!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2013)

yes, like has already been stated, they can surely check how many times you're checking out the tracking for sure.. 
this is another reason i don't check the tracking info, the other is most of the time i have my stuff long before the tracking says it's any where near me and i'd end up getting all pissed off when i looked at the tracking thinking it was no where near me, or still hung up in customs or w/e, when in reality it was down the street, on the mail man's truck..


----------



## Figong (Mar 10, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yes, like has already been stated, they can surely check how many times you're checking out the tracking for sure..
> this is another reason i don't check the tracking info, the other is most of the time i have my stuff long before the tracking says it's any where near me and i'd end up getting all pissed off when i looked at the tracking thinking it was no where near me, or still hung up in customs or w/e, when in reality it was down the street, on the mail man's truck..


Agreed, all of the shipping services has a 'threshold value' for the number of times a tracking number is entered. If you go OCD and check it 10x a day, you could easily delay a package that has nothing illegal/banned/etc in it.. just because you threw the flag.


----------



## Kush State Of Mind (Mar 10, 2013)

I only had 1 package intercepted in my life and it was 1 gram of hash oil. Oh well only lost $45 and I never got a letter or anything. 
And I continued ordering from the same site 
 who ever took my package.


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 10, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> how did they find 5 sheets? I never got blotters seized. thank god.
> 
> the only thing I've lost is actual bud shipped domestically. go figure. of course it was 13 lbs one time, and 10 another. somehow I never even got a letter... never heard anything.


I'll bet. Cops got high or busted somebody else with it.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> Agreed, all of the shipping services has a 'threshold value' for the number of times a tracking number is entered. If you go OCD and check it 10x a day, you could easily delay a package that has nothing illegal/banned/etc in it.. just because you threw the flag.


It might be interesting to do this with legal packages to try to get them searched as they can only search but so many packages. Although USPS needs a warrant to open your shit and I don't think the recipient is checking the tracking info every five minutes is enough to get a warrant.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2013)

My uncle worked for ups..said one day a month they bring the dogs in..and if u ship to do it over night shipping..less chance of it setting there and becoming suspicious..id pay extra for overnight..btw..my buddy got my package..wheww!!


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 10, 2013)

It was 400 banana clonotril, the person that shipped them garunteed it would arrive. He said with over 2000+ shipments into the US he's only had 4 seizures so i'm feelin lucky..I'm going to stop checking the tracking for now it's just too tempting sometimes i've been waiting a month and Ultra is right around the corner, kids need there clonotril lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ultra music fest? You needed to get mdma...lol


----------



## CrownMeKing (Mar 10, 2013)

lol I know but a lot of my friends want these bananas for after so they can sleep. Those things melt in your mouth


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Benzos I guess?...any luck on the package?


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 12, 2013)

Why would you flavor clonazepam? It's minty and delicious!


----------



## whatever023 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well as fucked up as it sounds, I asked my dad to ship my Indian license through Indian Post and it's been stuck in customs for 2 days now and the status reads "Customs Retained Reason: Other". The only fault at my end seems to be checking the status too many times as I have been waiting for it quite desperately. It would be really bad if even tracking for your shipment is also a sin. Is it ok to call up USPS in this regard?

Is it a possibility that I lose my license altogether or have to go to NY to fetch it or something?


----------

